# Any ad blocking software that still works on 4.2.2?



## oreogato (Dec 21, 2011)

Recently adfree stopped working, anyone know of ad blocking software that still works? I'm all for paying for apps but I can't deal with seeing ads on web pages

EDIT: my mistake. the latest chrome beta was the cause, I had started using it again recently and adfree/adaway don't block ads within the app. Stock browser/dolphin show no ads on the same pages


----------



## NUNsLAUGHTER92 (Jun 18, 2011)

Try adaway. You can get it on f-droid (Google for apk.) I don't know if it'll work but I can't think of a reason why it wouldn't.

"You know, a long time ago being crazy meant something. Nowadays everybody's crazy."


----------



## nativi (Jul 23, 2011)

BAMF rom has ad blocking option that works like a champ.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## oreogato (Dec 21, 2011)

Thanks for the reply. Both adaway and adfree work by modifying the host files with a blocklist, I think if one is prevented from working they both will. I'll have to check out the bamf method to see if it's something I can bring over to cm. Anyone else have any suggestions? I can't be the only one who can't stand ads


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

Every method out there still working on AOSP is host file blocking.


----------



## akellar (Jun 11, 2011)

Nothing is stopping them from working, they were removed from the playstore is all.


----------



## Optochip (Apr 9, 2012)

akellar said:


> Nothing is stopping them from working, they were removed from the playstore is all.


This. AdAway was one of the first apps I downloaded when I rooted this Gnex over a year ago, and it's been working since.


----------



## erockk13 (Sep 14, 2012)

Yeah, adaway works perfectly here..

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## dustrho (Jul 24, 2012)

Adaway directly from the dev works just fine for me.


----------



## PappaFloyd (Aug 26, 2011)

AdFree still works for me.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## oreogato (Dec 21, 2011)

I figured out the reason for the discrepancy - I had started using chrome beta again and the latest builds show ads regardless of adfree or adaway. The same pages on the stock browser show no ads.

Sorry for the confusion. Dolphin here I come


----------



## hlaalu (Jul 13, 2012)

Adfree stills works

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## btucker2003 (Dec 27, 2011)

hlaalu said:


> Adfree stills works
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


 anyone have the apk?

Sent from my Nexus 10 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## HerbieVersmelz (Oct 31, 2012)

btucker2003 said:


> anyone have the apk?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 10 using Tapatalk HD


google

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Droidx0351 (Jun 17, 2011)

btucker2003 said:


> anyone have the apk?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 10 using Tapatalk HD


Here you go. Enjoy!

http://db.tt/MFRqayfc

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Migamix (Oct 9, 2011)

honestly, I just use a hosts file, it serves a good basic blocker.


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

Migamix said:


> honestly, I just use a hosts file, it serves a good basic blocker.


They're all just a wrapper for /etc/hosts remapped hostnames (except for the built in browser adblocks like firefox's). Just for those that aren't aware or don't feel like messing with it. Every OS has a similar file, even Windows.


----------



## andrewjt19 (Oct 27, 2011)

F-Droid has everything you can't get any more usually in the Play store

Sent from my SCH-I605 using RootzWiki


----------



## netbuzz (Aug 5, 2012)

oreogato said:


> I figured out the reason for the discrepancy - I had started using chrome beta again and the latest builds show ads regardless of adfree or adaway. The same pages on the stock browser show no ads.
> 
> Sorry for the confusion. Dolphin here I come


I know this is an old post, but I had the same problem with chrome beta. I am using AdAway and I noticed that it won't block ads when use that caching mode in chrome. I turned the accelerator feature off in chrome and all is well again. All ads are blocked as usual.


----------



## DroidBurgundy (Nov 30, 2011)

indeed looking back I am glad google made this decision because it will ultimately help developers earn a little more coin, and it introduced me to fdroid and the vast open source community for android


----------



## netbuzz (Aug 5, 2012)

I disagree. Displaying ads does nothing. Only when you click on them the devs get paid. Since I find them annoying and never click on them, using ad blocker makes no difference to devs. I will gladly pay for an app when deserved.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

netbuzz said:


> I disagree. Displaying ads does nothing. Only when you click on them the devs get paid. Since I find them annoying and never click on them, using ad blocker makes no difference to devs. I will gladly pay for an app when deserved.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


Not true. We get paid so much per "impression" (people just seeing the ad) as well, but it's a very small amount unless you have tons viewing it each day http://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cost_per_impression


----------



## netbuzz (Aug 5, 2012)

Thanks for the correction. Another myth busted.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## hlaalu (Jul 13, 2012)

Someone correct me if I'm wrong, but if we use ad blockers, impression ads can't tell right? From their end their code is in place, but from our end, if we use an ad blocker, it just doesn't display. But the code is still there. and sorry if that's a confusing question I'm half asleep 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

hlaalu said:


> Someone correct me if I'm wrong, but if we use ad blockers, impression ads can't tell right? From their end their code is in place, but from our end, if we use an ad blocker, it just doesn't display. But the code is still there. and sorry if that's a confusing question I'm half asleep
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


Since impressions rely on the ad network connection being established and if you are blocking ads, that network connection will never occur. Thus, the developer does not get revenue from those blocking ads based on impressions either.

It's all or nothing as far as blocking ads via host file blocking (which is what all the blocking apps are doing).


----------



## hlaalu (Jul 13, 2012)

yarly said:


> Since impressions rely on the ad network connection being established and if you are blocking ads, that network connection will never occur. Thus, the developer does not get revenue from those blocking ads based on impressions either.
> 
> It's all or nothing as far as blocking ads via host file blocking (which is what all the blocking apps are doing).


Interesting, thanks for the insight

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

hlaalu said:


> Interesting, thanks for the insight
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


Admittedly, I block most ads, but I wish I didn't have to as not every developer is a tasteless jerk that sticks 3 of every kind of intrusive ad into their app that destroys usability so much that users forget there's an app there too. Downside is blocking hurts the bad and the good equally. If I add ads to something, I make sure they don't get in the way of the app in hopes I'm not the one developer that pushes a user that allows ads to seek out a way to block them.

If a developer's only revenue stream is adding 5-6+ ads to an app, they better rethink how they are making money off what they make. If adding only 1-2 non-intrusive ads is not enough revenue, then other alternatives need to be taken (paid apps or in app purchases). I generally prefer free apps with extra addons being in-app purchases that are not super necessary to use the app or enjoy it, but just serve to enhance or make the use of the app easier (and also remove the ads). That way, users that are only use the free version don't feel cheated and those that pay for the additional stuff feel they are getting extra value. There's developer value even with free users as they can spread word of the app and also contribute to reviews/downloads, so totally ignoring them is not always the best approach most of the time.


----------

